# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας για LG τηλεοράσεις.

## pas2007

Πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας για LG τηλεοράσεις σε άριστη κατάσταση.
Αφαιρέθηκε από λειτουργική τηλεόραση.

----------

